# Depersonalization is gone



## Canabisinduced27 (Sep 25, 2015)

I just noticed its gone. Everything looks and sounds real again. I knew it was gone when I started crying earlier today. Emotions are back . Weird obsessive thought patterns lifting after two years of heavy marijuana, and I quit ten days ago


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm so happy for you! That's amazing to hear!


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Alfred Tan (Oct 27, 2015)

Canabisinduced27 said:


> I just noticed its gone. Everything looks and sounds real again. I knew it was gone when I started crying earlier today. Emotions are back . Weird obsessive thought patterns lifting after two years of heavy marijuana, and I quit ten days ago


But then when you having dp, do you feel emotion depletion and lost feeling to your loved ones? especially your boyfriend/girlfriend? So how it feels after you fully recovered, is the love feeling back again?


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

amazing!! happy for you


----------

